# Adding Photobucket to Publishing Service Panel



## fxxrodriguez (Nov 6, 2010)

I recently installed LR3 and noticed that the Publishing Services Panel has Facebook, Flickr, and SmugBug already preloaded. How do I add Photobucket to the list? Is it possible? Or am I out of luck and better off switching to Flickr? (I recently signed on to Photobucket and have not uploaded many photos yet).

Thanks...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi fxxrodriguez, welcome to the forum!

A photobucket plug-in is available from Jeffrey Friedl - try this: http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/photobucket


----------



## fxxrodriguez (Nov 10, 2010)

Victoria.... thanks for the info and adding the link.... will try and see.


----------

